# Auratus aren't breeding after 1 1/2 years



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

I have 6 Panamanian green and broze auratus in a 55 gal. viv. All appear happy and healthy - my only question is when I can expect breeding. I got them in November, 2007, and at that time, they were about 3 months old according to the source. They have a coco hut w/ petri dish underneath, and are very active (albeit a bit shy). I often see all of them out and about. I have never heard calling.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you noticed any calling or courting behavior? As well if the temps are too cool or warm they may not be interested in breeding. You could try film canisters on the ground and some broad leafed plants if you have them, and if you have pics of your viv we may be able to help more


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Sometimes soem frogs like auratus or tincs just may not breed for 2-4 years. Maybe try splitting them up for a while, or giving them a dry period and feeding them less and then heavy misting and heavy feeding. Some people say that this may spur them on.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Threaten to sell them 
Scott


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all - I'll post a pic when I can. It is planted with plenty of broadleaf plants - pothos and bromeliads, and I have a couple of film canisters in there as well as the coco hut/petri dish.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

May be you just need to get them in the mode. Dim the lights and play some romantic music for them


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Frog breeding.....seemingly easy for some...

a nightmare for others....


Change em' up. Sell em, trade em....let someone else give them a try. 

Try another species. You may have no luck with Auratus, but fantastic luck with....Pumilio.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

I know it would be extremely rare, but could it be possible to have all 1 sex ?


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Best bet is to change up variables in the cage, temps, humidity, misting cycles, placement of dishes, canisters. Wouldnt just trade or sell them cause they havent produced after only a year and half we need longevity in the hobby, the odds are in your favor as far as having a pair just something isnt right to have triggered them yet


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll try mixing things up - misting in the evening instead of morning, new locations for all of the breeding containers, and be patient. I have to think with 6, odds are at least one of each sex, although it is a stastical possibility they are all male or female.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

This is pretty common with or without males, but I'd say that if you haven't heard any calling at this point you probably don't have any males. I'd do some searching and find someone local to trade with, that's a pretty common variety.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

You can say that again.... 



Philsuma said:


> Frog breeding.....seemingly easy for some...
> 
> a nightmare for others....
> 
> ...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what are your parameters? how often are you feeding?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Dragas said:


> I know it would be extremely rare, but could it be possible to have all 1 sex ?


It happens more often than you may think, however with six he should have at least 1 male


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

Humidity is always about 95%. I have a misting system made from an old vaporizer, which produces fog for about 3 min. every morning, and I hand mist with a spray bottle every couplle of days. Temp righ now is upper 60s at night, and low to mid 70s at day. I feed every day to every other day, depending if I see any flies still in the vivarium. Because they are shy, they won't congregate to eat, so I base feeding on whether there is anything to eat still left. I dust the flies with each feeding.


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

One other question - I have read that some auratus do not make an audible call? Is this true, or should I be hearing calling?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

They are audible, some are louder than others, i woudl increase the temp a littel more about 5-7 degrees


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Try cutting out the fogger/misting for a week or two (just make sure the viv does not dry out to the point of threatening the frogs' health) and cut feeding in half. After a couple weeks of this, resume misting/fogging and feed a little heavier than normal.


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks - I'll try all suggestions. I'm looking forward to the day I find eggs


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Post some pics of your auratus and we can try to sex them for you.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok don't shoot.
I have 7 b/b auratus that started breeding two weeks ago. They are 10 mos.
(4) and (3)nine months old. Now I have 7 and only 1 male is calling, (I think I have one other male) They are very audible from several feet from the tank and call and court all day long (my leucs only call in the am). From what breeders have told me they are VERY female heavy. Maybe see if anyone has a proven male out there.
Hey whats one more.

-Beth


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I think I'd first make sure I had males and females. By that age they are easy to tell apart by body configuration. If indeed I had m/f's I'd look for egg eating too. I breed alot in groups and am always surprised by the amount of egg eating there is when I dismiss a groups then pair up in trios or couples and get viable young.
Just a thought.


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all - it is a bit frustrating. I will keep my eyes open for a proven male, and in the meantime, continue to try the suggestions that have been offered. One question, though, - I thought that it was sifficult to sex auratus by physical characteristics.


----------

